# [SOLVED] Half-Life 2 Blue Screen of Death



## Alakayonk (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello All,

I have been searching the internet for quite a while now and have not been able to find a solution to my problem.

I get a Blue Screen of death Kernel Dump


```
Stop: 0X0000008E (0XC00001D,0XE33717C7,0XAFDC988C,0X00000000)
```
 No other information in the blue screen except contact your sys admin rofl. I'm here so now what.



Every time I try to play Half-Life 2,and only when I try to play Half-Life 2. It does it every time I start a new game (which I have to do because I re-installed Windows from a fresh install because of this problem) as it finishes loading (the game not the main menu,) The Half-Life 2 Words come up from the beginning of the story line intro. :upset:

I did buy my copy of HL2 through Steam about 3-4 years ago so don't lock this thread lol


I am at a loss for what to do. Any Ideas?

Oh I did do a full Memory dump so I have that (not that I know how to analyze it.) :4-dontkno

Thanks,
Alakayonk


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Half-Life 2 Blue Screen of Death*

Hi Alakayonk and welcome to TSF,

Could you attach your system dump log to your next post. There is someone here who eats them for breakfast and i'll see if he can analysis it but it may take a while but not to long. :grin:


----------



## Alakayonk (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Half-Life 2 Blue Screen of Death*

Whats the best way to post it. The original MEMORY.DMP is 1,048,148 KB and the zipped copy is 412,842 KB. Way past the max file size. Trying to upload anyways.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Half-Life 2 Blue Screen of Death*

The dump file itself is only a txt file. The rest is what was in your RAM at the time. If you like you can wait untill my friend comes online. But im not sure what time that will be. He knows the correct way of getting the proper information from the dump file.


----------



## Alakayonk (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Half-Life 2 Blue Screen of Death*

Should I just change the settings back to mini dump and reproduce it?
Very easy to do (unfortunately)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Half-Life 2 Blue Screen of Death*

to post the error report
go to control panel --> Administrative Tools --> Event Viewer --> System

check the time of the error open the error report and press the copy to clipboard button (3rd button on the upper right)

and paste it here.


----------



## Alakayonk (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Half-Life 2 Blue Screen of Death*

Ok. Here you go


```
Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	Save Dump
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1001
Date:		2/19/2009
Time:		1:17:06 AM
User:		N/A
Computer:	SHINIGAMI
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x0000008e (0xc000001d, 0xe44417c7, 0xb0fde88c, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
```


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Half-Life 2 Blue Screen of Death*

did you recently added RAM to your PC?


----------



## Alakayonk (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Half-Life 2 Blue Screen of Death*

No I didn't recently add ram. I have had this ram for about a year and with no problems. Untill about 3-4 months ago HL2 quit working. I should say that I was able to play HL2 Lost Coast. (Valve showing off their new technology) at full graphics settings.

I changed the settings to only make a mini dump.
Here is the system event log from that


```
Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	Save Dump
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1001
Date:		2/19/2009
Time:		12:03:17 PM
User:		N/A
Computer:	SHINIGAMI
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x1000008e (0xc000001d, 0xe3f9e7c7, 0xecade88c, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini021909-02.dmp.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
```
I have posted the minidump at the bottom


----------



## Alakayonk (Feb 19, 2009)

[ SOLVED ]

Never mind. I usually don't use 3rd party drivers however I tried the omega Video drivers for ATI. Works like a charm
Weird though that it gave me the stop error that it did as the 0x0000008e is usually a bad ram thing (or at least that's my understanding)

Thanks for your patience.


----------

